

Bitcoin-only art platform: Cointemporary - netsmashers
http://cointemporary.com

======
minimaxir
Discussed 2 weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7811924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7811924)

~~~
netsmashers
Right. But new artwork online in the meantime.

~~~
minimaxir
That's not a sufficient reason to resubmit so soon.

~~~
bmwdriver
Why?

~~~
minimaxir
If everyone on Hacker News submitted their website every few weeks to
highlight _minor_ improvements, /new would be unusable. :P

Submitting a website that offers no new insight to what has already hit the
front page on HN is not constructive.

~~~
bmwdriver
Apparently it's an online gallery, showing only one artwork every few days
(week?). It amuses me, that you use the term 'minor improvement‘ when they
swap exhibitions. I assume some would also consider this a new insight.

------
Alupis
That's about $12,000 USD for some welded scrap metal?

Sheesh! I'm in the wrong line of work!

------
tarball
I like this idea a lot.

